# Performance options?



## redeyes691 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey all i am new here, i currently own a 97 cobra and converting over to the gto. I am searching an 05 or 06 and i am wondering what kinda mods should i start with and what kinda hp numbers can be expected. I have heard that CAI, cam long tubes and a tunes is what most people do, what do yall think and what kinda numbers do you typically get with that. Also what kinda money we talking about for a set up like this.My goal is 450 rwhp is this easliy reached? How strong are the ls2, what can they handle safely with stock internals ( not counting a cam ) thanks for any advice any of you can give me.


----------



## MOVEOVER (Aug 10, 2010)

H/C/I along with LT's with your exhaust will get you to 450


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

First mod would be the search button.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Seems like every month

:seeya:


----------

